
What did they do before you came along? - ColinWright
http://blog.asmartbear.com/before-you-marketing.html
======
adrianhoward
This is one of those things few people seem to get. I keep encountering small
companies with a nice product idea whose idea of a market segment is
"everybody". "But who are you selling to now?" I ask..... "everybody".... bah.

It was a real pleasure to talk to a founder with a marketing background last
week who had a really solid plan for their product's initial launch to a small
targeted group of users.

I think part of it's driven by the idea that investors are going to look
askance at a company that's addressing a small market. The opposite seems to
be true from what I've seen.

Who would you prefer? Somebody trying to sell to a large market with few/zero
sales... or somebody selling to a small market, winning sales, and with a
_plan to grow the market_. I know which I'd pick :-)

